# Batch call 2 commands.



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys I need some help.

I want to call 2 things from the same group. Here is my code.

:MGEC
cls
Echo. 
START "%CD%\wat.exe"
START "%CD%\wat\Guide.txt"
echo.
pause
ECHO Complete!
goto option

I want the EXE and the guide to start at the same time. however as it is written Only one will execute then when it is closed. the batch will continue. but I want both to open at the same time.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2011)

nvm got it. for those curious you would make the following modifications.

:MGEC
cls
Echo. 
START/D "%CD%" wat.exe
START/D "%CD%\wat" Guide.txt
echo.
pause
ECHO Complete!
goto option


----------

